# Something is wrong. Please look.



## skygrabber (Mar 20, 2016)

First off, I'm an electrician not a roofer but some things are pretty obvious. This is a new roof finished yesterday, I hired this guy because he came with a recommendation, bid was in line with others and he's been in business 20+ years. Anyway here goes:
Shingles are lifted everywhere (maybe because it it cold and they will settle in when it warms up?)
Sidewall siding is all messed up. I'm 100% sure they didn't remove the siding to flash because I saw the guy sliding the step flash under the siding. Didn't dawn on me at the time but how the hell did he not hit the j-channel nails when he slid it in. Then I though how did he get the ice shield under there? I'm guessing just sliding step flash under is not a good install?
Siding where you see the white flashing is just blowing in the breeze.
Have no clue what is under that chimney but he covered it up nice with that metal. There is a stone chimney on the other side that looks like it is just all tarred up, I don't see any counter flash at all.
No idea about where you see the grey siding either but guessing it was just tucked under.
Ridge caps are all nailed right on the tar line, that don't seem right.
Those boards you see were from a porch deck that needs to stay. I asked him what he planned on doing to finish and he said it wasn't figured in the bid and If I wanted he would just screw/seal a 2x12 down on the new shingles and attach the deck to that. I'm not liking that idea but what else can you do? I would have thought they would have built a curb to attach deck to when it was all open. He had to see that something would need to be done when bid it but never addressed it. There is some other stuff too but my crappy phone died and I have to go back out tomorrow to look at it again and need some advice on maybe other things to look for.
Job is not paid for yet but I'm not sure if his guys are even qualified to make it right, or maybe I'm crazy and this is all normal. Like I said, I'm not a roofer but these things just don't seem right. Opinions please.<br>






<br><br>






<br><br>






<br><br>






<br><br>






<br><br>


----------

